# Suzuka grey Audi R8, rare colour



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im desperately trying to get through all the write ups and i know a few are waiting on a specific one, so I'm getting all the other bits out of the way so i can focus on it

This car has literally just been completed ready for a probable sale, and it went down to gumball today to kick things off. Its a very well specced audi R8 in suzuka grey, and what a colour it is! White for the most part, and grey in certain lights, pretty trick.



As you will see it is quite badly marked, and was amazingly hard paint. Hardest audi thus far by a long way. The initial results below were from a wool pad and Meguires m100, run at apron 1500rpm
















As you can see, great results, and unparalleled finishing imo, but still not quite enough. So i did a further set with the 3401 and a surbuf pad and the same m100. I tend not too use the surbuf pads with a direct drive machine as its quite an aggressive combo, but this knocked it out of the park and finished arguably better still










Given the careful and thorough compounding leaving such a great finish, the finishing step was easy, flex rotary and big finishing pad with m205 run at a peak of 1400rpm and back down to 600rpm. This added to the gloss and knocked out what little compounding marks that were left




Once finished it was time for the wheels to get a light refurbishment. A matte black to match the side vents was used (original paint was matte also but very poor job), i got on with protecting the paint, wrap, and glass with artdejohnson repel coat whilst the wheels were completed







At this point another nice audi turned up for some protection, tough to decide which i wanted more :devil:



So once these were done we grabbed quite a few finished shots to try to emphasise the colour differences dependant on lighting, but the sun retreated so we grabbed what we could, please enjoy


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice work Matt, wouldnt expect anything less mate:thumb:

Andy


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Top work mate. The r8 looks great now.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunning mate. What a finnish !!!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Question: How does such hard paint get so badly marked? Is it really down to
automatic car washes?

Well done Matt, I bet that looked stunning on show today! :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any differences of Repel Coat bonding/durability when you are applying it very soft or hard paint? (Like some other coatings have)


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Stunning work Matt.
Colour changes so much in different light you would swear its a different car.
Looks great in the shots with headlights on
Good work fella.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Loving that one mate; good to see you getting practice in on a Daytona Grey A6 Avant, I was just thinking about that scenario when BOOM you put one in the pics!!!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

That work and that car look amazing Bud ! Well done !:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> Loving that one mate; good to see you getting practice in on a Daytona Grey A6 Avant, I was just thinking about that scenario when BOOM you put one in the pics!!!


Just for you dude :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Quality finish on a great car


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Superb !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning turnaround fella, you deserve a beer on me. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Matt, nice work as usual!

What a colour!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

That looks far better than it did when I saw it last, cracking job :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The_Weasel said:


> That looks far better than it did when I saw it last, cracking job :thumb:


lo;l forgot you were here when it arrived. Hope you are getting on with your bits?


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

stangalang said:


> lo;l forgot you were here when it arrived. Hope you are getting on with your bits?


Held up at moment, was repairing a holed side skirt and found some rust on rear panel just above it, waiting on warranty repaint job now  While skirts are off though they're going to be treated first, gives me a bit of practice, nice and steady, thanks for asking


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking sweeeeet!
Take it repel took to the matt with no change in looks pal?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent job.


----------



## billyali86 (Jan 14, 2009)

very true about the paint, my car is also suzuka. Hours and hours spent, only managed the bonnet so far!!

Finish looks great!


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice in depth post, loving the final result. Awesome looking motors.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Got to love a R8 :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh Ah! That is bloomin lovely, both the car and the result of your work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> Looking sweeeeet!
> Take it repel took to the matt with no change in looks pal?


Yep, just nice and even mo. Maybe a touch "deeper" but not added gloss. I was really happy with it and have no issues doing matte cars with it now :thumb:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Doesn't look grey at all. White maybe, or is that the lights making it look lighter?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely Matt. Prefer it on the V10 and TTRS but it's on of my favourite colours of the last decade. In the flesh it's very special.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work as always.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

nice work Matt:buffer:

these are growing on me now!! 

having driven both the V8 & V10 versions on the RS prefer the V10 however the new 4.0V8 RS6 is leaps ahead again so the new R8 V8 must be a weapon..

looking for to the one you mention some are waiting for


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gally said:


> Lovely Matt. Prefer it on the V10 and TTRS but it's on of my favourite colours of the last decade. In the flesh it's very special.


That ttrs is something else, especially in this colour


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work Matt! That is awesomely glossy mate! :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Matt , you've done well!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Top job, looks amazing


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice job Matt, how you doing mate?

Steve


----------



## br- (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job, looks amazing!


----------

